# 4-6-0 in 1:20.3. How can I get one?



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I have 3 of the 1:20.3 engines from Bachmann (Connie, K27 and American). I now want a 10 wheeler in 1:20.3 but Bachmann doesn't make one. Do I need to find someone and pay them to kit bash one for me? Am I on an impossible quest?

Thanks....


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

I did read Jack Tompsons kit bash from an Annie article but beyond my capabilities unless I can hire jack...


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Accucraft make a 4-6-0 in 1:20.3 scale.
The suitability of the Bachmann Annie 4-6-0 for 1:20.3 was recently discussed in this thread: [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/23/aft/127513/afv/topic/Default.aspx [/url]
A larger cab and a taller stack makes the locomotive plausible for 1:20.3, a relatively simple task.

Banta Model Works kits have a replacement wood cab for the Anniversary but I'm not sure if it is any bigger than the original, perhaps not. 

Andrew


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. I'll contact the supplier. How do I buy a taller stack? Should I just take the one off my extra Connie or LGB mogul? 

If anyone can make the mods for me, I'm happy to pay....


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Failing the bottomless large scale junk box, I'm sure someone here has more specific resources for a taller stack. It may not be necessary.
Some also shorten the smokebox and pilot. The front pilot truck was designed longer than ET&WNC prototype by Bachmann to clear the cylinders on 4ft circumference track. 
Banta Model Works have the Anniversary listed under 1:20.3. ??? It may be wiser to get opinions here about their cab size from those in the know. 

Andrew


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks

I would love to know how to do it right or pay someone that knows how to do it right. I sent an email to Banta telling them my goal to see if they can help.

Thanks again.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Check the Master Class forum, at the bottom of the first page you will see Coke mini class. This was based on a Bachmann Annie engine and if I remember correctly was built in 120.3. There are PDF's for the cab and some other parts. There may be enough info for you to change your Annie to 120.3 

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By cfra7 on 01 Mar 2013 08:32 PM 
Hi, I have 3 of the 1:20.3 engines from Bachmann (Connie, K27 and American). I now want a 10 wheeler in 1:20.3 but Bachmann doesn't make one. Do I need to find someone and pay them to kit bash one for me? Am I on an impossible quest? Thanks.... I think you have to ask yourself if you want to model of a prototype engine on a particular railroad or do you just want a plausible generic engine to look correct for 1:20.3 scale.

Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure someone here has more specific resources for a taller stack 
The older ten-wheeler stacks used to be a push-fit into the base on the boiler, and the cap was also twistable off. A piece of brass tube can be used to lengthen the stack between top and bottom. 

Accucraft list several stacks in their eStore from the various locos. Some will look good on the ten-wheeler. 

Alternatively, Trackside Details (now Valley Brass) make a variety of stacks that are suitable replacements.


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think with my skill, a generic replacement that just looks right in 1:20.3 is good enough....


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

a generic replacement 
This is the Trackside Details hollow Shay stack. TD-160 (TD-164 is also good.) 










http://www.tracksidedetails.com/parts151-200/page1.html


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 02 Mar 2013 08:55 AM 
a generic replacement 
This is the Trackside Details hollow Shay stack. TD-160 (TD-164 is also good.) 










http://www.tracksidedetails.com/parts151-200/page1.html 


Thanks. This is good information. I did hear back from Banta and they said that their Mogal cab may be the easiest to adapt. However, it didn't sound very encouraging.....


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The cab on the 4-6-0--when measured in 1:20.3--is on par with cabs I've found on other locos, so from a technical standpoint, it could pass as is. Catch is, those locos have smaller-diameter boilers than what's on the 4-6-0. A 1:20.3 engineer would be hard-pressed to fit between the boiler and the side of the cab. Granted those were traditionally very cramped anyway, but even moreso in this instance. So, I'd plan on putting a larger cab on the loco; something on the order of 8' wide would be appropriate. (I think the stock B'mann cab is a bit over 7' wide.) Maybe add a bit of height to it as well. 

Next, the stack needs to be longer. If you've got the undecorated black version, you've probably got the straight (shotgun) stack without a cap, so it's already shorter than what was on the prototype ET&WNC loco since the cap ads about 3/8" to the height. A new stack is almost imperative. Accucraft's C-19 stack (if you can get it) would be a good subsititute, or now that Bachmann makes a C-19, maybe they'd have a spare stack, too. Otherwise, I've had success using 5/8" brass tubing with some copper wire soldered to the end as a flare. 

The other thing I'd change would be the diameter of the pilot wheels. They scale to about 20" in 1:20.3, which when compared to prototype locos is fairly small for a pilot wheel. Most were in the 24" to 28" range, especially on locos of this particular size and era. 

The tender is (in my opinion) a bit low, but nothign that can't be corrected with taller coal boards. I've seen some folks add about 3/8" to the bottom of the tender (cut off from another tender) and it looks pretty good, too. 

Those are the changes I'd make to bring the loco more "up to scale." 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

An undecorated Annie can dress up rather nicely and will hold it's own against the _Spectrum _1:20.3 locos. Here is an example of one that I did a few years ago. In the first shot, the Annie looks fine while double-heading with my Connie:










Here's a shot that I took from the side where you can see the C-19 Accucraft stack that I replaced the original with. Personally, I think it proportions out the locomotive much better this way! Another easy change was to add real crushed coal to the top of the fake coal load. The improvement is dramatic! I think they look good together. Of course, if you _really _want a 10-wheeler in 1:20.3, there are some brass ones that occasionally crop up for around $2000 and up.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

An undecorated Annie can dress up rather nicely and will hold it's own against the Spectrum 1:20.3 locos 
I have photos like that ! I had forgotten I sold a ten-wheeler a while ago, but it used to run with my 1:20.3 C-16. They looked good together. The large tender on the Bachmann loco helps.


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas. I think I have found someone to make the changes to an Annie for me. Wish me luck....


----------

